# Trooper Adam M. Bowen, Virginia State Police



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Trooper Adam M. Bowen
Virginia State Police, Virginia

Biographical Info Age: 28
Tour of Duty: 3 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details:
Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: June 24, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Trooper Adam Bowen was killed when his patrol car was involved in a collision in King George County.

Trooper Bowen was responding to call for assistance from a Virginia State Police special agent. He was traveling westbound on Route 3 and as he entered the intersection of Route 3 and Madison Drive his patrol car collided with a vehicle that was traveling eastbound. The impact forced the patrol car to run off the road and strike a traffic pole. The patrol car was split in half by the force of the impact and the front end of the vehicle continued into a nearby parking lot where it struck three parked cars. Trooper Bowen died at the scene.

Trooper Bowen had served with the Virginia State Police for three years. He had previously served with the U.S. Air National Guard and participated in Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom. He is survived by his parents and fiancée.

http://www.odmp.org/officer/20879-trooper-adam-m-bowen


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

RIP Trooper Bowen.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RIP


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

rest in peace!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

The pictures of the accident scene are awful.

Best guessimates on his speed are around around 100+ mph when he got hit. His cruiser split in half when it hit the light pole and he was ejected even though he was wearing his seat beat. The front end of his cruiser has so much force that it continued on and hit 3 parked cars in a nearby parking lot.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

cc3915 said:


> Trooper Bowen was responding to call for assistance from a Virginia State Police special agent.


This and baby not breathing are the only times it's full throttle... There but for the grace of God... RIP


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Rest in peace Trooper/US Veteran. God Bless you for your service to your State and your country.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Deuce said:


> This and baby not breathing are the only times it's full throttle... There but for the grace of God... RIP


VSP is refusing to release the call for service, but from what we are being told the assistance was non emergency related.


----------

